# My 2x2 Method:



## krazedkat (Dec 16, 2008)

I know that there are many people that have been posting about if there was anyway to see a whole 2x2 solve during inspection. That is EXACTLY what I do. I average about 3 seconds. There is really NO way of me making a tutorial... Sorry ...


----------



## Faz (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL!

What is your method? Just describe it.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 16, 2008)

Your YouTube channel betrays you...


----------



## Odin (Dec 16, 2008)

i don’t get it? Is krazedkat some short of 2x2 wizard? if so can some one post/show me a video of him/her solving a 2x2..


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 16, 2008)

methinks that video is required and that these claims might be similar to yish's


----------



## Kian (Dec 16, 2008)

i wouldn't get too excited, odin. there's a much more simple explanation.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, thanks for telling us... If 'thanks' can be applied to this sort of thing.


----------



## Odin (Dec 16, 2008)

OK im lost, i solve my 2x2/4x4/5x5 intuitively. (the 3x3 is more or less the foundation for almost all cubes right?) I kinda want to know this " Mystery" or "Epic" method becuse it takes me about 30 seconds to solve a 2x2


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 16, 2008)

Odin said:


> OK im lost, i solve my 2x2/4x4/5x5 intuitively. (the 3x3 is more or less the foundation for almost all cubes right?) I kinda want to know this " Mystery" or "Epic" method becuse it takes me about 30 seconds to solve a 2x2



well its not the foundation for me.. i started off with a 4x4 and nothing but a decent understanding of commutators.... but ya... i guess it would be for most people.


----------



## Kian (Dec 16, 2008)

odin, there are plenty of real methods to learn. ortega and guimond can both be very fast. ortega is extraordinarily easy to learn as well.

right now we're being very, very skeptical of this "method" until we see some proof, if that makes you less lost.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 16, 2008)

krazedkat said:


> 3x3x3 Singles:
> 1) 00:49.93 (Scramble 1)
> 2) 00:50.66 (Scramble 2)
> 3) 00:44.66 (Scramble 3)



from weekly comp 50

so you have a world class 2x2 average but you get about 48 seconds on 3x3...

How stupid do you think we are?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 16, 2008)

I think this thread is going to be fairly pointless until this "krazedkat" dude posts a "tutorial".

Just saw Vault's post, and I thank him for it


----------



## Kian (Dec 16, 2008)

but vault, he can see the whole solve!


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 17, 2008)

krazedkat said:


> I know that there are many people that have been posting about if there was anyway to see a whole 2x2 solve during inspection. That is EXACTLY what I do. I average about 3 seconds. There is really NO way of me making a tutorial... Sorry ...



why the hell did you post this thread then? :/


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 17, 2008)

I wonder if forum trolls can be banned?

This thread makes me as angry as when people accuse my solving as "cheating" though ive been practicing for awhile now.

This is insulting to those who practiced for an actual 3 average.


----------



## Escher (Dec 17, 2008)

Cubes=Life said:


> I wonder if forum trolls can be banned?
> 
> This thread makes me as angry as when people accuse my solving as "cheating" though ive been practicing for awhile now.
> 
> This is insulting to those who practiced for an actual 3 average.



oh come on.

if i said that i could fly, but couldnt possibly show you or explain how, then what would you think? that i was lying?

obviously yes, you would.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 19, 2008)

Escher said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if forum trolls can be banned?
> ...



Reminds me of K-PAX...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, whenever I see this thread, It reminds me of Yish 
C'mon man, do and avg. of 12 for us on cam then o.0


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 19, 2008)

I truly would make a video of a solve but my camera broke ... Once I get a new one I will make a video. Besides rubik's 2x2s are the easiest puzzles!


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 19, 2008)

krazedkat said:


> I truly would make a video of a solve but my camera broke ... Once I get a new one I will make a video. Besides rubik's 2x2s are the easiest puzzles!



You are aware of the fact that nobody believes you right?


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 19, 2008)

I an truly aware. By the way I've been trying to edit the first post but it won't save. What my average is is 5.42 NOT 3. Sorry for that. -.-


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 19, 2008)

krazedkat said:


> I an truly aware. By the way I've been trying to edit the first post but it won't save. What my average is is 5.42 NOT 3. Sorry for that. -.-



...5.42 avg is not that special.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 19, 2008)

krazedkat said:


> I an truly aware. By the way I've been trying to edit the first post but it won't save. What my average is is 5.42 NOT 3. Sorry for that. -.-



 It's not that special.


----------



## Odin (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow kind of a let down krazedkat... but thats still faster then me..


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah well.... Its an ok average though. I like my method though.... I use a little tiny rubik's mini ... So SMALL!


----------



## Crickets (Dec 19, 2008)

lolz at u krazy kat


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 19, 2008)

Lolz at you Crickets because my name is Krazedkat!


----------



## Odin (Dec 19, 2008)

LOLZ @ LOLZ


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2008)

What is your method?


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Dec 20, 2008)

Even though he lowered his so called average from 3 to 5.42, I'm still not buying this whole method thing.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 20, 2008)

Speedcuber023 said:


> Even though he lowered his so called average from 3 to 5.42, I'm still not buying this whole method thing.



Someone needs to work on his number sense. I don't really believe this either. He exaggerated a llttle, then he's making up excuses, but he's still standing by his whole "I can see the whole solve before starting" thing. He can probably do it, just not in the 15 seconds that you're allowed.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Speedcuber023 said:
> 
> 
> > Even though *he lowered his so called average from 3 to 5.42*, I'm still not buying this whole method thing.
> ...



I can't believe you didn't catch the *mistake*!


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2008)

Dont you get it? He lowered the fastness.


----------



## Jgig1991 (Dec 20, 2008)

lol
"I can solve the 2x2 in 3 sec but i just do it i cant tell you how, o ya my camcorder is broken, i mean 5 seconds, really trust me, i have no proof but really my method is assume i can see the whole solve"


----------



## MistArts (Dec 20, 2008)

Jgig1991 said:


> lol
> "I can solve the 2x2 in 3 sec but i just do it i cant tell you how, o ya my camcorder is broken, i mean 5 seconds, really trust me, i have no proof but really my method is assume i can see the whole solve"



I can see part of the solve and still get 5 seconds using Ortega....


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 20, 2008)

Jgig1991 said:


> lol
> "I can solve the 2x2 in 3 sec but i just do it i cant tell you how, o ya my camcorder is broken, i mean 5 seconds, really trust me, i have no proof but really my method is assume i can see the whole solve"


Hmmm..... Strange... I REALLY don't remember saying that ...


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow krazedkat it looks like every one ganged up on you! Hurry up and fix your camcorder and give us some proof.


----------



## Inusagi (Dec 20, 2008)

A bit pointless discussion?


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 21, 2008)

Odin said:


> Wow krazedkat it looks like every one ganged up on you! Hurry up and fix your camcorder and give us some proof.


Odin. Don't be an idiot. Think logically. My camera is broken. I accidentally dropped it down a hill on a vacation. It fell to the bottom and hit a rock..


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh the coincidences... Can you at least explain how you manage to see the whole solve within the inspection time?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 21, 2008)

One week later:

"I fixed my camera but I dropped it again! Think logically! I mean, I keep coming up with excuses conviently to try and keep you guys away from me!"


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 21, 2008)

"Oh hai, I haz invunted new metod, itz pwn!!11 i kan see de whol solve lulz, sry i kant sho yew mai metod bcuz u see im so pro itz like pew pew pew. oh an mai cam fell down a hill, lulz, kant make vidoe lulz sry. i iz pro lulz. *Think logically*, evry1'z gunna belive me olol, i suk at 3x3 but i iz pro at 2x2 lulz, o sry, 3 scnd avrgae is wrld class, i meant 5.42 sec lolz sry sry, o nd, btw, dun be en idiot, u shud belive me bcuz im so pro, kay? bai. ps: wut is a t-perm???"

I wonder if he really thinks anyone believes him.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 21, 2008)

He thought he could deceive everyone and be the 2x2 hero.

This kind of deceiving could work on another forum maybe. (Maybe a Lindsay Lohan fans forum)

Example:

Hey! I have found naked pictures of Lindsay Lohan! Sorry my internet is broken so I can't upload them.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 21, 2008)

Just tell us the steps, make a video, and stop lying, and then we may believe you.


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2008)

Internet superhero.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 22, 2008)

You can try to get a new camera and make a video.


----------



## cardmagic12345 (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh no I bet you had a video tutorial in that camera!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 22, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> He thought he could deceive everyone and be the 2x2 hero.
> 
> This kind of deceiving could work on another forum maybe. (Maybe a Lindsay Lohan fans forum)
> 
> ...



this made me lol


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 22, 2008)

...why are people still posting in this. It's not that special if you can see the whole solve before you start and either way, he's only getting a 5.5 second avg. You can do that with a lot of methods.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 22, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Oh the coincidences... Can you at least explain how you manage to see the whole solve within the inspection time?



he's just INSANELY good at Speed BLD for the 2x2


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 22, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> ...why are people still posting in this. It's not that special if you can see the whole solve before you start and either way, he's only getting a 5.5 second avg. You can do that with a lot of methods.



I guess we just love showing him how much of a retard he is for thinking we actually believe him.


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok come on everyone, krazedkat may of lied so what, next time just don’t believe him, but is assailing the *&^$ out of him going to make you all feel better/ is it very necessary any more? Everyone just move on already!


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 22, 2008)

Odin said:


> Ok come on everyone, krazedkat may of lied so what, next time just don’t believe him, but is assailing the *&^$ out of him going to make you all feel better/ is it very necessary any more? Everyone just move on already!



You're the one who believed him in the first place.


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Ok come on everyone, krazedkat may of lied so what, next time just don’t believe him, but is assailing the *&^$ out of him going to make you all feel better/ is it very necessary any more? Everyone just move on already!
> ...



Doesn’t matter he lied I got over it, I didn’t start calling him names or any thing of the sort


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 26, 2008)

i really laughed reading this thread..LOL
i dont have a 2x2 puzzle anyway so i guess i cant relate


----------



## VirKill (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread makes my stomach hurt.... too much laughing...

ROFL


----------

